# Xpress Post International to Mexico



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

There is a canadian business I want to buy some stuff from, and Xpress Post International is one of the shipping options. Has anyone used them for shipping stuff from Canada to Mexico? Who delivers it in Mexico? Are they going to hand the package off to Mexican Post service to deliver or someone else or does XpressPost have a presence here?

I'm not really concerned with speed, the things that make most difference to me is who delivers the package, how is duty collected, and is there a brokerage fee for paying/collecting duty COD?

My *ONLY *other option from this business is UPS, and they charge a hefty brokerage fee for collecting duty.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

You would have to contact Canada Post to see who delivers in Mexico. Can your supplier use DHL. parcel post in Mexico sucks. I would not take a chance. Lots of horror stories Of course xpress post has no presence in Mexico- The odds of you getting the parcel are almost zero. Amazon ships to Mexico but they use Fedex.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

We've got a few members on here from Canada, I was hoping some of them had experience shipping from Canada and would have tried it. And I was hoping that at least some of the Xpress International shipping methods would hand off to a package delivery company rather than MexPost.

Business doesn't use DHL or FedEx for international shipments. UPS or XpressInternational, with 3 speed choices for each, that's it.

They claim that the premium UPS services don't charge a brokerage fee, but I haven't tested that. If true, it would end up being cheaper to pay for faster shipping and not have to pay the brokerage fee than to use the cheaper shipping option with the brokerage fee.

I know MexPost sucks, that's why I am asking.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

What about having it sent to a friend in the USA. He could then use Fedex to you. Also some UPS stores will send things to a Mexican UPS store.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a commercial mail receiving agency in Texas to use as my US mailing address, and I could certainly have the canadian vendor send the stuff there (paying Texas sales tax and perhaps US import duty), then pay that vendor to resend it using Fedex. But I don't think it would be cheaper.

Having it sent to a Mexican UPS store won't change what they charge, it just requires me to go pick it up.

Thanks for the ideas, though.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Well, now suddenly it doesn't matter. That vendor has changed their website, and the only option to Mexico is now UPS. Oh well. I have 4 speed choices for UPS.


----------

